# Do it Like the Boys Do ? Weight Training for Women



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ladies, have a good look around your gym. How many overly large, muscular women do you see lifting weights? Probably not too many- unless you work out at ‘Roids R Us Gym’. Now, look around again. How many women with nice, muscular, – yet feminine- bodies do you see lifting weights? In this case, there [...]

*Read More...*


----------

